# bcc



## Wittdogs B (Jul 18, 2006)

looks good... 

how did the brush work (I know you said you'd let us know, but I have no patience..... :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 19, 2006)

NOW that is what I would call GOOD eats.  Great job brian.  Is that picture on a farm?  Looks like a lot of land around ya.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Another great looking bird!  Good job Brian!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 19, 2006)

Looked good Brian. Those are great grill brushes, I've got a few of them!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice =D>


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks great =P~


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well done =D>


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 19, 2006)

Great looking chow!  =D>


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> man best friends bcc monday night (http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/viewtopic.php?t=5501&mforum=bbq4u) inspired my bcc tonight.  no wolfe rub on hand so i used magic dust rub from peace love and bbq.  included in the slide show is a pic of my new weber grill brush (review coming),  hot dogs w/my nephew from washington state and my wife's tuna steak grilled on the wsm.
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=abs2yja4.8mmk4o0s&x=0&y=-q51iyf



I am happy to be of some inspiration around here  :-(  (tears of joy)......chicken looks awesome....


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2006)

You just had to include the pic of the therma pen...Now I am envious....nice looking grill marks on the tuna steak


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It usually takes me alot longer to get a reading with my therm.......
How did the thermapen work?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 19, 2006)

My b-day is a week from Saturday....I gave my wife the thermapen hint. I printed off the website the info on the thermapen plus the color i wanted, item # and their phone number or website to order. I can't seem to find the info I gave her so I am hoping she didn't throw it away thinking it was nothing important  [-o<


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> My b-day is a week from Saturday....I gave my wife the thermapen hint. I printed off the website the info on the thermapen plus the color i wanted, item # and their phone number or website to order. I can't seem to find the info I gave her so I am hoping she didn't throw it away thinking it was nothing important  [-o<


Print it out again....a couple of times.....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 19, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I actually explained the whole thing to her and even gave her some direction on how to order it. There's a good chance one will be arriving just in time.  =D> If she's letting me order a gator pit, this investment is nothing


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":3n84gzmc]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I actually explained the whole thing to her and even gave her some direction on how to order it. There's a good chance one will be arriving just in time.  =D> If she's letting me order a gator pit, this investment is nothing[/quote:3n84gzmc]
*i think that's a little more than "a hint"*.   :grin:[/quote:3n84gzmc]

Well you know how women are......i know im gonna get it from the ladies on here  8-[


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 19, 2006)

very nice looking bcc chicken. =D>  How long did you cook the tuna steck for?


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 19, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Well you know how women are......i know im gonna get it from the ladies on here  8-[



You mean they sign onto barbeque forums, do their own cooks, and buy bbq gadgets for no particular reason other than their husbands want them?  
yeah, you're right.... you know how women are.....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 20, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2iudlrlb]
> 
> Well you know how women are......i know im gonna get it from the ladies on here  8-[



You mean they sign onto barbeque forums, do their own cooks, and buy bbq gadgets for no particular reason other than their husbands want them?  
yeah, you're right.... you know how women are..... [/quote:2iudlrlb]

Well you're the exception.....why can't my wife be like you  :-(


----------

